# UMMAXX 8 All Heart, No Fear



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*August 15, 2009

John S. Knight Center Akron, Ohio

Jason Freeman vs. Mike Whitesell
Tiawon Howard vs. Brian Keller
Donny Walker vs. Bruce "BJ" Ferguson
Shawn Brightman vs. Keith "The Rockstar" Richardson
Torrance Taylor vs. Matt Covan
Bobby Jones vs. Joshua Lening
Adam Bogle vs. Charles Searcy II
Kevin "Don Lou" vs. TBA
Manual Lafarga vs. Colton Crallie
Rashod McCray vs. Jeremy Holm
Travis Soto vs. Blaine Thomas
Mark Hassmiller vs. TBA
John Hawk vs. Arnold Adams
Brian Dressler vs. John Murphy
Reggie Parks vs. Chris Melillo*​


----------



## HeavyLifter31 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Awesome Show!*

I went to UMMAXX 8 and it was awesome. They will give NAAFS a run for their money if they keep it up.

Bobby Jones is the next big thing!

Does anyone know when the next UMMAXX is?


----------

